# Forum > News > Trade Support > Scam Reports >  Scammed by KHAccounts/Shane for $35,000

## Arthak

*Main account was recalled for $27,000, but more than one account was recalled for a total loss of $35,000*


*(The main account worth $27,000 was recently recalled along with other accounts that I purchased)*
*(Total amount recalled is $35,000)*

Accused Information

Dispute Date: March 25th, 2018
Ownedcore Profile Link/User Name: KHAccounts
Instant Messenger username of Accused: Discord: khaccsupport#6342
Payment Method Information: Credit Card


Dispute Information

What is the dispute about? Account/Money/Service
Dispute Thread Link: Scammed by KHAccounts/Shane for $35,000
Value of Trade Involved: $35,000
Did you use a middleman? No, he had enough reputation for me to not to use one.
Provide more information on what leads to the dispute:




 I would like to preface this by saying that KHAccounts believed to not be in the wrong (not be held accountable) nor did he believe I was in the wrong for the situation I will be explaining in this post. I would also like to mention that KH, before attempting to resolve the issue, had assumed I charged back for the purchases (which I had not and have records supporting my case). Since I have purchased many accounts from KH (with this being the most expensive purchase bundle by far), he knew of the 2 month time window AMEX makes fully aware of to all merchants. Which is why I believe that he was resistant to giving me my warrant or money back (for what he did). KH did give me the security answer to the account but told me despite that fact he would still be providing me with a life-time warranty if anything happened to the accounts.

 I've been a long-time customer of KHAccounts for years and have tried to resolve this with KH before contacting my credit card company and before using this platform as a means to hold him accountable for not up-keeping the life-warranty that he made me sign (after he convinced me of the purchases by telling me they were in good standing and were un-recallable because they were under his name, and came with a life-time warranty) . I purchased four accounts from KH (Scarab Lord/Corrupted Transmog for $8,000, physical item of the Corrupted Ashbringer for $8,000, Atiesh priest with mage/warlock/priest T3 for $7,000, Hunter account with all types of T3 among other things for $12,000). However, after making this purchase (over 2 months ago), I was recently banned for opening a live chat with a Blizzard Employee regarding a character transfer issue on the account that I wanted to have resolved. Within that timeframe of speaking to the GM, I was fully made aware of the exploitative activities that were done on the battle.net account. I was told that they would be investigating the situation further and within 5 minutes, the main account (and all accounts under the same IP) were banned & locked. *I would like to mention that I looked at the support tickets of the main account before its closure and saw many claims of being "hacked" and transferring WoW licenses to different bnets. He was also duping (which he also admits to in the proof I will be providing in this post) characters with T3 transmogs/ Corrupted Ashbringer/Achievements to other bnets and selling off said duped items/achievements to unsuspecting loyal customers such as myself*. Following this event, I contacted KH to let him know of the account closure and locks so that we could resolve the issue at hand. I was blamed for the account closures and locks for not having a VPN (which he never mentioned when I purchased the account) and throughout our conversation, he made it more known that he knew what he did and didn't want to fix the problem that snowballed into something unmanageable As I briefly mentioned previously, he seemed unwilling to cooperate, but attempted to recover the accounts (to no avail). Additionally, h he put himself offline (which you can see on discord at the top in the gyazo) after confronting him about the issue. My main concern with this whole issue is that he was unwilling to provide the life-time warranty that he promised. He was aware the the dupes he sold to me were either duplicates of another account or was an account that generated duplicates. I really tried refraining myself from making this post but I'm truly devastated by this emotionally and fiscally (not only because of the accounts I purchased but also the time and additional money I invested onto the accounts). Below I will provide the Discord chat/emails from Blizzard/ Confirmation of the purchases & of life-time warranty 

Proof of Purchase/Warranty
Screenshot - ed886b210ab8c7620863c9f080f5d6ee - Gyazo
Screenshot - 3e51b19416151b5eb45b8c927b41debb - Gyazo
Screenshot - f9b175e24e9c680ad36af9dc496d2f39 - Gyazo
Screenshot - c3aa9d465738f61f3c38b38de029c7ba - Gyazo
Screenshot - 5ba60054f080a81f4f48755b037afe11 - Gyazo
https://gyazo.com/2a6e7c70970316a63d236b3fc7903b75
https://gyazo.com/0a87bd8cb849b075054fea3e6cfbf5df
https://gyazo.com/1767f5bba3398b01c7455a75e2d9713d
https://gyazo.com/026c6463a13dbbd16a29ea60fa7b4330
https://gyazo.com/7f1efad36ce23d3cd19087cca650cfcd
https://gyazo.com/dec8659a877c2d256b1784c8a33e2d0d
https://gyazo.com/97ac4107ed611f4fb903d68f8ba803f2
https://gyazo.com/66de4145125afaee42b1ab9c79106b75
https://gyazo.com/a49a9eab5755c5a9586d3c955eeeb90d
https://gyazo.com/ab0ac8299e8a9c1a4c23ff9d25eaa941
https://gyazo.com/e97ce36ab5ac2df79cdff8c8c312d57b
https://gyazo.com/ec2392b599f4bd82808b78f96f8bc795
https://gyazo.com/05b9ac6480b5180a6a07af399261c6c3
https://gyazo.com/5f139da733aa0a438d43652a2328aae5
https://gyazo.com/9bba382d35fe73b0eb0ecd84493f6028
https://gyazo.com/ff261a22a25cb1ba710cbfb25135b9dc
https://gyazo.com/f526fa1badb68321faa5cceed9b7627b
https://gyazo.com/bf3710ebe6366ad61724f505b316bb63
https://gyazo.com/20dee9d757e795b8553292b97ebcab3e
https://gyazo.com/c309f6f8a4218b652e0f09e88c08a31e
https://gyazo.com/4f952f6ec764d5478cddadc252c9db76
https://gyazo.com/4f952f6ec764d5478cddadc252c9db76
https://gyazo.com/9bf62babde67a86f6d42459b5303d6a3
https://gyazo.com/9564601730b83294caf68b8949283084


*Proof of KH Selling:*
https://www.khaccounts.net/buy-wow-a...ig+Love+Rocket
https://legion.maskedarmory.com/armo...d6bc30252c2806
https://imgur.com/a/f9sxz







*Main Account Proof:*
https://gyazo.com/7590acf9df8398585193c48854892f28
https://gyazo.com/3b702c31f568541df714072d3941fd2b
https://gyazo.com/d5ed6cdd69ef1863f7030244ff39af7a


*Note: If you check for the description of the character (the atiesh, ashbringer), they were private sales on his site*


*Account Lock:*
https://gyazo.com/cdcd613c335077349f65aafcea1b3ad0
https://gyazo.com/ace5f75cbc0c9b8aa936426459c88e70
https://gyazo.com/dada640493e2b307fc64a741a91e5b3c
https://gyazo.com/862385a3fd7a72006ee580c896735f76
https://gyazo.com/d2758c15dd906acd0acef4c944f7a2b3
https://gyazo.com/414ee24995a80c5ae57a7c2a689c165e
https://gyazo.com/a3f33791753df3eefeb71fad3796d2cb
https://gyazo.com/a8e34f8118b61ada2aef87d954db12ff
https://gyazo.com/e482f1817e1a1c8acd540b203d09c542
https://gyazo.com/35d8c2fc4afc0203471f8b8cca8e57a4
https://gyazo.com/8a1e1f6b67d470cc11fedb443d08b721










If there's anything specific you need from me, please feel free to ask. I have nothing to hide.

----------


## D3Boost

KHAccounts has been notified.

On a side note, you have 180 days to dispute payments through your Credit Card company. And some CC companies don't even have a time limit.

----------


## KHAccounts

Given the amount of bloat in the post, there is really three things I want to nail down here.

1) The OP states in his post above: 




> However, after making this purchase (over 2 months ago), I was *recently banned for opening a live chat with a Blizzard Employee regarding a character transfer issue on the account that I wanted to have resolved*. Within that timeframe of speaking to the GM, I was fully made aware of the exploitative activities that were done on the battle.net account. I was told that they would be investigating the situation further and within 5 minutes, the main account (and all accounts under the same IP) were banned & locked.


This is very different information that the information that was provided when the OP first contacted me about the problem via Discord: Imgur: The magic of the Internet

So, my question is, what was the conversation that actually ensued with the GM because you are telling two very different stories here and this is the situation that led to everything getting banned? Do you have the conversation saved somewhere with screenshots? 

2) All of the licenses under one Battle.net were banned for Account Sharing and then the other two Battle.nets and the licenses were banned for Exploitative Activity. The ticket that the OP put in was on one of the accounts that was banned for Exploitative Activity. My question is why did all of the accounts get banned? I have never seen them cluster ban an IP before in that fashion. The only thing that I can think of is that his IP has been tied to other actions in the past. Usually when they ban an account, they just ban one account.

3) The OP asked me multiple times for information about boosting services (it is in several of the screenshots that he posted above), though I am not sure if he went through with it. Now, if he went with a pilot boosting service (might be good to bring those people into the conversation as confirmation either way to rule that out as a possibility), then those folks would need access to the account. If he did multiple of those, with all of those different IPs on there, then that would make things look worse and would open things up to an Account Sharing ban. The reason why I believe he did go through with these services is because of a line in the post above where he states:




> (not only because of the accounts I purchased but also the time and additional money I invested onto the accounts)


What was that extra money that you invested into the accounts used for? If you bought gold, that could be deemed a exploit. If you bought services, that could be deemed account sharing if you had them pilot.

In fact, here is an e-mail chain where he asks for contacts for gold sellers: Imgur: The magic of the Internet

------------

As for the duping, there was one license moved off of the main account years ago. That was when everyone was duping and the account was created from that dupe is still in good standing as far as I know otherwise I would have heard something about it not being so by now.

And, for the account history, these accounts are old and they have had some minor blemishes in regards to needing to send in my ID to fix things up. As for the account he bought in February, that thing was clean, so I am not sure why that would also get banned unless there is a prior history with the IP or there are other accounts that he is playing that have been flagged. Regardless, he did ask up front about the history of these accounts, so why wouldn't he do the due diligence and check the account history the moment that he bought the accounts? I would have been more than happy to refund his money and take the accounts back if the account history didn't sit right with him. I mean, would you buy a used car without getting it inspected? He had 5 months to look for any issues and bring them up to me.

In regards to the lifetime warranty that I provide, that simply covers recalls. It doesn't cover bans and never has.

----------


## KHAccounts

Last point, for anyone that knows anything about duping, you know that you do not dupe characters. You dupe blank licenses in the hopes of being able to dupe the mounts to a new account. That is what we call a "Shell Account".

You can simply transfer a character to a new account to pull over the achievements and items, which is perfectly alright to do and not against the ToS. That has been a legitimate use case since the wardrobe feature was introduced. The OP should know that because he had me transferring the characters back and forth for him from the accounts that I sold him to get all of the items that the characters had on both accounts.

----------


## Arthak

I did not mean to put your email out there (since it is your account selling email, I thought there would not be an issue).





I don’t want to side track from the actual problem at hand which was the exploitative nature that the account was used for and also you explicitly stating that neither you and I were at fault for the account (which was stated in the discord chat), but I will address all things that you have mentioned.


When I sent the discord messages, I was fully aware of the differences that I sent to you and what I posted. This is not to say that I said two different things, but that I contacted the GM for more than one concern. I am unable to provide screenshots of the discussion of the GMs first because:

I did not take screenshots of the live chat because I did not think there would be an issue resolving the problem with you (especially after doing many deals prior) and you stating I had a lifetime warranty. When I contacted the GM it was for the purpose of having multiple things addressed on the account and not to gather evidence for something that I did not know would come.



Secondly:

I did not have access the accounts after you stated there was no way of getting the account back. There is no way for me to check the actual bnet for tickets or anything concerning the accounts because I clearly don’t have access to it anymore (which you can see from the images I linked of you changing the email).





I really want to emphasize that you’re attempting to shift the blame as if it was my fault for the countless tickets claiming that you were “hacked” or you needed to have accounts transferred off or have lost original items and needed them to be restored (which you said it only happened once when you sold it to me). On your website you have pages full of scarab lords that you have sold publicly and privately. The majority of the accounts are dupes and are against the rules and. You know full well that is the case. Here is his website to show the magnitude of scarab lords he has sold in the past (which makes absolutely no sense given how rare it was)
Buy Sell High End Elite Premium WoW Accounts | KHAccounts.net

Here is a link to it in case he changes it (there are many pages just like this):
Screenshot - 10c0bdfdd0120f5c270b222e7738075a - Gyazo
Screenshot - d5b8d305ef8cbd26e1df4d910b17cd04 - Gyazo


2 & 3) The first account was banned outright for exploitative activity. If it were for purchasing gold it would have been for abuse of the economy. I don’t purchase gold (I buy tokens and have proof of purchases of tokens). I purchase tokens on several accounts and have the cool downs for my tokens written down so I could make the purchases when they are available. I will place proof of this at the bottom of this post. Inquiring doesn’t make me guilty of actually doing what I asked. I have not gotten a pilot on the accounts as I spent a lot of money and did not want to run the risk of getting the account banned. I have several players that are willing to give their discord to confirm my purchases (mythic+ and mythic raids and nothing else). I’m not sure if there’s a way to prove that I did not have anyone else under the IP (after the purchase of said accounts), but I would be more than glad to if there any suggestions because I did not pilot. There was no need for it when I could pay to self-play. Here is the proof:

Screenshot - 0dbf7f62cf8def01db2a9067371cace2 - Gyazo
Screenshot - 8863fa29dd33d39f8c82fbadc8cfcf69 - Gyazo
https://gyazo.com/ad2eca21c12375ffeae0e4862d7c4938

I have pages and pages full of purchases.


The extra money that I invested in the account was the WoW tokens and mythic+ * mythic carries that I purchased for nearly all the characters (thousands of dollars in gold and 100s of hours of my time). 



You have never stated that I needed a VPN to log onto the account (which you mentioned *AFTER* getting banned and attempted to blame me for the ban). The accounts had a history of tickets (moving them to different battle.nets does not remove the long history of tickets that the character has had on previous accounts and you definitely know that). The accounts that you have sold (the majority of scarab lords and achievements) are dupes. Every prominent account vendor knows of your exploits. Not too long ago you removed feedback on your site from someone who made a purchase (I do not have proof of this but I know you’re fully aware of what you did). You did not explain any of the history of the accounts to me when you sold it. You sold me on the idea of having a lifetime warranty, the obvious description of the account, and what I thought was your willingness to make things right when you’re at fault, and you being the original account owner (which you said was secure and was originally owned by you). I have purchased many times from you, but this cannot go without being said. I only looked at the history of the account *AFTER* getting banned. I did not think it was suspicious (outside of not having some mounts, items, and characters that have achieved the accounts) that you were transferring characters off to different account so using a car analogy doesn’t make much sense when quality is concerned.





*You knew of the 60 day timeframe for American Express. There will be a hard time getting the majority of my money back after the 2 month period (spoke to an AMEX representative and that is what I was told). AMEX fraud department said that merchants are made fully aware of this.* 



Please address the problem of the actual dupe and you selling me on being the original account owner (which you have removed from your site). I really do feel that I was not treated appropriately by KH.

*Addressing your latest post: I didn't know what duping and shell accounts were. The only reason I had you transferring character is when I purchased the SL/corrupted, you had them transferred to my account. I never had the information of the original battle.net they were on. Secondly, for the warrior transmog account (which you failed to tell me and ended up paying for), you ended up paying because it was in Australia and I couldn't use my credit card.*


*As I stated previously, I do feel that I was not treated appropriately by the merchant and that I have been misled which is my reasoning for this post*

----------


## D3Boost

After discussing with other staff members, here's our verdict:

We have a couple of concerns with this scam report. But first let me make something very clear. Buying accounts is always a risky thing to do for various reasons and one of them is that the account can be taken back from you at any point regardless of the guarantees given to you.

You knew this was against Blizzard's ToS and what you did (contacting a GM) is something that should never be done with an account that was purchased. You are the one to blame in this case.

Now the accounts were not recalled as you initially claimed and the warranty clearly states that it covers account recalls *only*.

Then on top of that, you admit to _putting in a ticket to have a GM dispute an item that someone scammed you for while raiding_ which you should have never done. Technically, the way I see it by contacting a GM, you automatically void any guarantee or warranty given to you (it does not make a difference whether you were made aware of this or not).

In your discord message, you also mention that the account had a lot of previous actions taken against it (hacked, item restores, etc) which you claim to not be aware of. But my issue here is that you've had the accounts in your possession for over 2-3 months but never bothered to take a look at the account history after the purchase. The seller clearly stated that if you weren't happy with it then he would have issued a full refund right there and then. To me, this is a negligence on your end.

And finally, duping or not it does not alter the way I see this whole story. Once again, you shouldn't have contacted a GM certainly not to dispute an item that someone scammed you for because obviously the GM would need to look through your account history. And I believe this is what got your accounts banned.

If you never contacted a GM (regardless whether stuff were duped or not) then your accounts would have never been banned in the first place so the whole duping is irrelevant.

We can't hold *KHAccounts* responsible for something he did not commit. He delivered the accounts as promised and gave you more than enough time to get a full refund if you wished to do so.

Unfortunately, we have to dismiss this scam report and close it unless you have additional evidence to provide showing the account was recalled in any way.

----------

